# Cervical Incompence & Emergency Cerclage



## mrjakkels

Hi there i have just recently had emergency surgery due to an incompetent cervix that had dilated to 3cm and my waters were about to break. 

After a week in hospital i am now at home on Strict Bed Rest only alowing for toilet breaks. The baby issafe, we are still classed as critical until at least week 24. We are 18 weeks now. So we still have way go.

I was wondering, as there is little talk or information to speak to anyone who has had this, If there was anyone out there that i can talk to and compare stories about what to expect now, what's normal / or not, and just general reassurance.

I'm looking forward to hearing from anyone, i do have all the time in the world now.

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## caz81

i have been high risk for cervical incompetence throughout my pregnancy but so far all has been ok for me, i have had scans every 4 weeks from 20 weeks and they said they would give baby steriods from that point if the scans had shown up me problems, do you know if you will be given more scans now?


----------



## ellahstruts

i am currently being monitored for cervical length and any funneling i am having 2 weekly internal scans, due to losing my baby at 21 weeks with no knowledge of the fact i had a incompetant cervix as i hsad 4 healthy 10lb term babies previously. the last internal scan i has showed it had got shorter but no funneling, so they left me for 2 more weeks with a view to putting a stitch in if any change at next scan, i must say i was upset as i expected a stitch at the slightest change in my cervix, but atleast i am being monitored? What prognosis have they given you? xx


----------



## mrjakkels

I was only going to be monitored every 4 weeks. My 12 week scan which was at 13 weeks was absolutely fine. My Cervix was all normal. It was 16 & 1/2 weeks when we fell into trouble. I was dilated 3.4cm but fortunatley my cervix had not shrunk in any length. It was more that my waters were bulging and lying in my vagina ready to pop. They said we had a zero % chance of saving the baby, but due to miracle works of the surgeon and having surgery upside down so gravity could asist, we are now 18 & 1/2 weeks. I have had multiple antibiotics due to any bacteria that my waters may have come in contact with and therefore could weaken. I have just started on Progesterone every night aswell, it is a trial drug to stop contractions. There is no conclusive evidence of this working as yet, but we have nothing to loose. I'm willing to give anything a go to help this precious baby get to full term. 

We lost our baby girl last Nov 2008 at 20 weeks and twins at 16 weeks about 9 years ago. The last 2 have both been from IVF. So hence i'm now going to be monitored every 2 weeks, and strict bed rest. I mean strict bed rest.. I can only go to the toilet and then return back to bed. No showers, going to kitchen, making bed.... nothing. I have a sponge bath in bed every day, and my girlfiend washes my hair off he side of the bed every 3rd day. 

Every day i pray and thank god for another day and the mental strentgh to get through all of this anxiety. 

I just don't know what to expect on a daily basis and it really petrifies me. I am a very strong willed person and i'm extremely positive, but i have my bad days too. Already i know our little boy is taking after his mum, he s such a fighter with a strong heart beat. I just know it is all going to be ok. :thumbup:

It is so nice to know there are others ( quite alot actually) who can help me out here mentally and emotionally because they too have felt what i'm feeling. 

Thank you all
Kelly 
xoxoxox


----------



## LuluBee

Hi honey, I had an incompetent cevix, it didn't dilate but shrank to 2mm in length and had an emergency cerclage put in when I was 20 weeks pregnant. I was on bed rest then until I was 37 weeks pregnant and the stitch was removed. I ended up being induced at 40 +1 (developed preeclampsia) and having a healthy little boy who is now nearly 10 months old.
I know who hard and completely terrfiying it is and if you want to pm me then please do I'm free for a chat to offer support and handy hints to get through several months of bed rest xx


----------



## kellysays2u

I never had a cerclage or IC but my best friend did. She almost went into prem labor but they basically kept her pelvis inverted... Pillows under the very bottom of her butt so it was above her belly and was supposed to be on bed rest till 36 weeks but had her baby at 30. She is doing well now and the baby is 3 months old.


----------



## ellahstruts

i hope everything goes ok,i have restricted what i do with 4 kids though its hard at times i am on the sick at work and pottering about the house. i just hope it does not get shorter or start funneling, if so they will put a stitch in and i guess i am in a better position this time as last time they had no knowledge of my cervix after 4 such straightforward pregs. the worry and stress of it all is mental torture and i really hoped the doc would have put a stitch in by now but they said until there is a real need they wont as a risk of infection etc etc and last time could have been a one off apparantly. listen if you want to chat or my number is 07724 793684 i know what this feels like day to day to worry about getting to the next weeks gestation. good luck xx


----------



## seekingbaby#1

I'm goinh through this same situation. I'm most likely getting a emergent cerclage today due to a short cervix (1cm) and my membranes starting to bulge. The doctors say its risky but my baby boy will have the best chance of survival with it. I'm currently 21 weeks and this is my first pregnancy. The short cervix was detected at my 20 week scan. Thanks for sharing your story Lulubee, because I'm getting the cerclage around the same time you got yours.


----------



## millieboo1111

Hi I'm 27 and I need some advice/ reassurrance I will start at the top of my story. Last year my waters broke at 19 weeks and went into labour 4 days later. My baby was born asleep. There was no warning no bleeding there were contractions but as was my first PG to get this far I didn't know and was told were growing pains. I am now 20 weeks and at 18wks had emergency cerclage. My cervix is funelling and has reduced in length from 39mm 15wks to 29mm @ 18wks and 10mm 20wks after cerclage. I thought that after cerclage it would stop shortening?? I don't understand!!! I've been admitted to hospital for rest. And know from all the posts on here. That bed rest is my best bet now so I'm horizontal for the next 20 weeks. I'm scared and not getting answers I need from midwives and consultants. Any advice on getting through months of bed rest and any similar stories please help thanks xxx Ellie


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey ladies, why don't you join us over in the main IC thread? There are lots of us there who have been in your position and taken their babies safely to term. We are all ready and willing to support you through this very stressful time. If you have a read through the thread from the start many of your questions will likely be answered already and offer some reassurance.

https://www.babyandbump.com/gestati...cervix-stitch-cerclage-threatened-labour.html

There certainly isn't anything I don't know about IC and related issues so please feel free to ask if you need anything :hugs:

Ellah Hun hi! Its lizzy who had the twins at the LRI in 2010. Congratulations on your pregnancy! It's lovely to see you took the plunge for baby #6? I sadly miscarried #5 last year, and would also love a larger family. 

Which consultant are you under this time? Didn't they place an elective stitch last time at the general? Why not this time. Must be very stressful. Take care honey, you know where I am :hugs:


----------

